# First sculpt ever predator



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

So here are some pics of my progress, his feet I sculpted out of hands. I cut the fingers out of gloves that wouldnt work. They turned into feet perfect




























In case you are wondering I am doing paper mache out of blueshop towels, I will eventually do the celluclay but I am using this to make it bulky


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey! I can see the top picture in your first post! Looks like a neat idea!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you so much Atum and thanks for the help on posting pics!!!

Ok here are some more pics
I started to bulk him up and add muscle









I didn't like his chest but started his abs!









His arms had a gap in them which connected the piece and I couldnt remove









So I fixed the ugliness and bulked his arms up underneath and blended it


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok whew here is the progress where I am at now.

I have made his chest more manly squared not so girly and upped his abs a bit









And all I have to do is finish his one leg and the next step will be celluclay. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW girl, that is a lot of mache!! He is looking good! Very creative!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Really nice Erin!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you so much. I am almost ready to do the details the real sculpting will post progress pics and man it was aLOT of mache 3 rolls of blue shop papertowels and those things are thick


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looking good so far.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job E !


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

looks great, Erin!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I love this... he's gonna rock! Thanks for showing the progress pictures. Terrific idea to use the claws of the glove for toes.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Your sculpting skills are showing through! Great work, Erin.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Amazing use of an old suit of armor! can't wait to see how this progresses because I'm really impressed so far with what you've done.

Keep up the great work and keep us posted.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you guys so much!! I am going to post pics once I get to the celluclay progress.


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been scattered brain with Halloween this year. I don't know if this is familiar to some of you haunters. But I have more then one prop in the fire and I get Haunters ADHD. LOL I work on my mermaid some, then some pirate stuff . So my predator has been put on the back burner. But I am now back on track . I wanted to show the first stage of him. I took a pick when he is still semi wet, that is what the darker gray is. Also from the leg down it might look skinny but I have armor that will go there and it perfectly fits in that groove so that is why it might look funny. I am going to the sculpt and coat next, Nervous about it!! Will update with pics.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

For those of you that have seen this just wanted to let you know I am updating in a different thread now. I am now on to the sculpting with the DAS Clay and Paperclay .http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/90907-tutorial-first-predator-sculpt-part-2-a.html


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Quick note tutorial part 2 has another update!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I will update both threads I have finished the sculpt and painted it with primer . I am finally painting the details. Here is a pic of the primer


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

bumping !!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Great job Erin! It looks like its gonna be amazing once finished!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome sculpt, can you give my Husband a six pack like that.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL I wanted to give myself a six pack like that!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Ooooooh, that's really coming along well. I look forword to once it's painted 




Don't forget the predator mustache


----------



## kylet (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks Great! I bet it is heavy!


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks good Erin, I told ya you could do it. Sometimes you just have to jump in and do it. Good Job!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

The progress is looking fantastic! Can't wait to see the final paint and mask!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok here is a beginning paint job. I know you are thinking red? But it will be an undertone. Also the parts that have no paint or are solid will be covered in armor or a mask. 
Here is a sneak peek! And the thighs look better I just hadnt finished painting the red in.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Painting is done!!!! More pics in my album but here is a peek


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Update! I am 95% finished will update when completely done. I have new pics in my album here you go.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

The progress is amazing... to know what you started with and to see where it is now really gives some perspective. You have done a fantastic job and I can't wait to see the final project and how it is going to be placed in your haunt.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

that is sooo awesome! great job!


----------

